# Piranha Eggs



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

I have 3 rbs, a caribe, a tern, and a piraya. I noticed what looks like eggs in their tank today but I'm not sure exactly what they look like. They are greyish dark clumps with black dots in the middle. Sorry, I don't have a digital cam. Can anyone post (or link) pictures of what RB eggs (or even just generic pygo eggs) look like? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Sure man









they are clear, and yellowy-orange


----------



## quadratic (May 3, 2004)

That's definitely not what I saw. Thanks a lot for the response, I appreciate it.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

quadratic said:


> That's definitely not what I saw. Thanks a lot for the response, I appreciate it.


 you bet


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hay how many eegs you think you get from one batch ??

iam thinking you could make quite a bit of money of these little fellas


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

mantis said:


>


 Awesome close-ups!







$$$


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jackburton said:


> hay how many eegs you think you get from one batch ??
> 
> iam thinking you could make quite a bit of money of these little fellas


 not as much as people think

you have to sell lots at dime size
thats only a few bucks for 10


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Sheesh, I couldn't give mine away. Used them as feeders when they were nickel sized.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmh eggs!


----------

